# What to look for in a Turkey Fryer Rig



## GB (Oct 31, 2005)

My brother is going to buy a turkey fryer rig for this Thanksgiving (YAHOO   ). What are the differences between rigs? What type of things should he be looking at when deciding which to buy. I know stability would be a big one, but what else should things he consider?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2005)

The pot should be good sized, 26-30 quarts in size to hold a decent turkey.  Some are tall and narrower while others are squat and wide.  I think the taller ones are better able to take the turkey without overflow.

All appropriate components should be UL approved.

Your kit should include a regulator and connecting hose, a long probe thermometer with a clip, a shelf or basket that fits the pot and a hook to remove/lower the basket/shelf and a lid for the pot (not to be used for hot oil). 

The gas flow adjustment should be at the far end of the hose, not at the burner.

Pots come in aluminum or stainless.  Either will do.

You should also have a heavy oven or fireplace mitt, a fire extnguisher and very large piece of cardboard, or a tarp to put under the rig to keep spattering and spilled oil off you deck or patio.

A copy of the deep fryer rules AllenMI posted last week.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 31, 2005)

We bought stainless steel on the advice of others and are happy with it.  Deep fried turkey is wonderful.


----------



## htc (Oct 31, 2005)

GB, when DH was looking for his one of his big things (in addition to the quality of the pot) was the stability of the stand. He said he noticed that the cheaper fryers had legs that didn't seem as sturdy as the ones just a little more expensive.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 31, 2005)

htc, I'd forgotten about the legs, but I remember when we bought ours, we opted for a more expensive one because the legs seemed sturdier and when you are dealing with all that hot oil safety is a major concern.


----------



## htc (Oct 31, 2005)

Purr, yup that was our thinking as well.


----------

